# Is he possibly......



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He looks minimal rabicano.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I am going to call Rabicano! He looks like he might have a '**** tail'. 

Does he have a frosted spot on his belly?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

no spots on his belly, ok, now I get confused the difference between rabicno & sabino is????


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't tell in the picture because I think the outline of his ribs is playing tricks. Is the white on the barrel in a brindle or bar pattern? Apparently that is a mark of rabicano.

I am reading more on it so I will let you know what else I find.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

no bars or brindling, just bad angle of the pic


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Pretty much same markings as my mare! Rabicano
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/so-what-color-my-sorrel-97957/


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

littrella said:


> no spots on his belly, ok, now I get confused the difference between rabicno & sabino is????


Rabicano causes a coontail, which is the white marking on his tail, and white ticking concentrated on the flank and barrel of the horse. Even the loudest rabicano horses do not extend much past the barrel. 

Sabino..is crazy. It can cause roan-like ticking all over, but it distinguishable from a classic roan because it doesn't have the leg and face restrictions that roan does. Sabino also typically gives white markings jagged edges as well as sometimes causing belly spots.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

ok, so he would be a sorrel rabicno? Does that meant he may be a Paint & not a QH?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Rabicono is common in QH. You see it quite a bit in the Doc O'Lena lines.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

all of you that understand color & genetics just amaze me!!!


----------

